# Broken Collar (Clavicle) 6 month update



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

Broke my collar bone on the local trail back in May. It's now been more than 6 months since the surgery. I had a plate and 11 screws installed to fix the break. Surgeon said the bone went back together beautifully and has healed nicely. I have been back riding since about 6 weeks after the surgery. Everything is feeling good with the exception of an area of numbness below the incision. I was told that I will get sensation back over time but now that it's been more than 6 months I am starting to wonder.

I can see and feel the plate through the skin quite distinctly but I am not having any problems other than a slight discomfort from the passenger side seat belt (break was on the right side) when riding as a passenger.

Anyone else had collarbone surgery and can post their experience with their healing process? 

Do you still have some numbness or tingling below the incision?


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

Broke my clavical bone on my right shoulder as well. I too have a metal plate with 13 screws. I had the surgery in July 2015 and the numbness in my shoulder has gotten better. It doesn't feel tingly or numb but the feeling is kinda dead still but it's much better than before. 

The broken clavical wasn't the big issue for me. I had a stage 6 shoulder injury and pretty much my shoulder was a mess. Tore all of the ligaments and left me with crippled for a few months. I'm now back on the bike as well with tightness after every ride. 

Nerves do take a long time to heal. If after a year later and no change I would think that they will never return. However, I'm no doctor. So keep your head up and stay positive. 

Check out "scar away" strips if you don't like scars. My scar is almost gone after using it for 4 months.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a year after my clavicle broke, seems like it never happened. 

14w ago went down on my left shoulder, didn't break anything (or come close) but damn it took a long time for nerves or whatever to heal. I had pain in certain movements 8-12 weeks later I think. 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

I broke my right Clavicle on New Years Eve 2012 in six places. It was plated, and screwed with a four to five inch incision. The area around the incision is still numb, almost three years later. Other than that and some small issues with mobility, it is 100%. I broke my arm real bad as a kid and I lost feeling in the top of my hand that took a few years to come back. I was a little concerned about that, but a tender/numb collar bone is nothing I stress over.


----------



## F3caffeine (Aug 30, 2007)

I had the same surgery 13 months ago. I'm still numb below the incision around key PC, but its not as bothersome as it was 6 months ago. The seatbelts and camelback don't bother me as much as they used to either. Keep going....it will improve slowly over time.


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

broke my clavicle a year ago, 9 screws and a plate, i'm having surgery in 3 weeks to remove the hardware. it is annoying on a daily basis and while i'm not excited about going under again i'm looking forward to not having that **** in me anymore. 

still numb in that area but i'm used to it. nothing critical that i need feeling for there anyway...


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I'm now at one year and everything is doing well. I don't think the side I broke will ever feel the same as it did the previous 47 years of my life. However, I don't think about it much, not at all while riding. I've been doing 15-16 mile rides three times a week and nothing related to the break is a problem.

Still some light numbness under the incision but definitely better than it was 6 months ago. 

After a year of having the hardware, it's not terrible, not really uncomfortable anymore. Seatbelt and Camelback are no longer bothersome. I won't be getting the hardware removed as it should be done within the first year so they don't have to break it away from the new bone growth that occurs over the hardware.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Man, sucks to have the lingering issues like that. I broke mine when I was 18, no surgery, and it healed back good as new (or almost, my left shoulder is shorter than my right... no big deal). 

Really hope I don't do it again!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, I'm numb around the incision (surgery was in oct 2014), but everything else feels fine. It's been so long it's hard to tell wether or not it's performing as normal.

The first few months wearing a backpack or anything that put pressure over the hardware was uncomfortable and could hurt at times, now though I'm not noticing it.

I'm going to keep it in, it doesn't bother me and I jokingly took a middle name because of it. I'm legally named man of steel, yup.


----------



## jwren00 (Jul 31, 2006)

I broke mine in 2006. Titanium plate and screws are still in there to this day. The shoulder has felt completely normal for years now, but i still have some numbness. The nerves will never completely heal but you'll get used to it.


----------



## abrooks (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry should have posted elsewhere


----------

